# problema con il boot: non trova la partizione root

## Dimmy

Salve. Ho appena installato la gentoo 2005.1.

Al boot mi si presenta un problemino:

>> Determining root device...

!! The root device is unspecified or not detected.

   Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot() ::

Poi, digitando la partizione di root con : /dev/hda9 il sistema viene caricato correttamente.

A me sembra che i file fstab e grub.conf  siano configurati correttamente. 

Infatti nel fstab ho : 

/dev/hda9   /   ext3   noatime  0 1

E in grub.conf: 

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,6)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda9 vga=795

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

Qualcuno sa indicarmi dove sta il problema? Come posso risolverlo? 

Grazie

Dimmy

----------

## luna80

 *Dimmy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda9   /   ext3   noatime  0 1
> 
> 

 

prova con 

```
/dev/hda9   /   ext3   noatime  0 0
```

anche se non so se sia veramente quello il problema..

----------

## Opossum

Ciao Dimmy, nel tuo post leggo che in grub.conf hai scritto

```

Poi, digitando la partizione di root con : /dev/hda9 il sistema viene caricato correttamente. 

```

e successivamente che il tuo grub.conf riporta la riga

```

root (hd0,6)

```

il 6 è un refuso oppure è effettivamente quello che hai scritto? Se non ricordo male (io uso lilo che ha una notazione per i device leggermente diversa) grub conta su base 0, quindi (hd0,0) sarebbe /dev/hda1. 

Pertanto se la tua root è /dev/hda9 penso che tu dovresti sostituire la tua linea un grub.conf con root (hd0, :Cool: 

Fammi sapere come va!!

----------

## Opossum

Scusa, volevo dire che devi sostituire root (hd0, 6 ) con root (hd0, 8 )

----------

## nick_spacca

Questo penso dipenda dal fatto che lui (se non ho capito male) usa la partiziona di boot separata....ma non ne sono sicuro...

----------

## randomaze

 *Dimmy wrote:*   

> kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda9 vga=795
> 
> initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

 

Prova ad eliminare il bootsplah sostituendo le due righe che ti ho evidenziato con:

```
kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda9 vga=795
```

----------

## richard77

Credo sia 

root(hd0,0)

(è il root di grub, non quello di linux)

Però dipende come è stato installato, e se c'è anche windows.

EDIT: secondo me ha ragione nick_spacca: in root(hd0,X) X è la partizione di boot, se separata.

Come già detto la notazione di grub è leggermente diversa: /dev/hdaN -> (hd0,N-1)

EDIT2: Prova a postare tutto fstab

----------

## Lestaat

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Credo sia 
> 
> root(hd0,0)
> 
> (è il root di grub, non quello di linux)
> ...

 

EHM...

nn vorrei dire un eresia ma deve essere root(hd0, :Cool:  in qualsiasi caso

La sistemazione delle partizioni dipende si da come uno ha configurato il sistema ma /dev/hda9 sarà sempre e cmq hd0,8 in grub.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EHM...
> 
> nn vorrei dire un eresia ma deve essere root(hd0, in qualsiasi caso
> ...

 

È vero che /dev/hda9 è sempre (hd0, :Cool:  ma non sono sicuro che,avendo la partizione di boot separata si debba mettere quella di root li...purtroppo ora non sono con Linux (lo so non mi fa onore  :Embarassed:  ...ma non è il mio pc...   :Twisted Evil:  ) + tardi controllo...

PS: comunque 

```
man grub
```

 dovrebbe aiutare   :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   
> 
> EHM...
> 
> nn vorrei dire un eresia ma deve essere root(hd0, in qualsiasi caso
> ...

 

ma ovunque sia il boot se dando /dev/hda9 carica correttamente vuol dire che root è (hd0, :Cool: ..

ti pare?

 :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma ovunque sia il boot se dando /dev/hda9 carica correttamente vuol dire che root è (hd0,..
> 
> ti pare?
> ...

 

Forse non ho capito io, o meglio non mi sono spiegato bene....

Non è che lui non sappia DOVE è la sua root di sistema, SEMPLICEMENTE quel comando

```
 grub> root (hdaX, Y)
```

 NON è la root di sistema, bensi quella dove grub va a cercare il file che genericamente è /vmlinuz ( infatti se la tua root di sistema comprende anche /boot devi dargli /boot/vmlinuz)

Comunque maggiori info le trovate qui

Spero questa volta di essere stato + chiaro.....altrimenti spiegatemi meglio se sto dicendo solo cazzate   :Wink: 

----------

## Dimmy

Grazie a tutti per l'interessamento.

luna80 mi ha consigliato di cambiare nel file fstab la linea "/dev/hda9 / ext3 noatime 0 1" con 0 0 finale. Ho provato questa strada (immaginando che comunque non mi portava da nessuna parte), e non ha funzionato - infatti nel manuale e' spiegato chiaramente che serve per determinare l'ordine in cui dovrebbero essere controllati i filesystem se il sistema non è stato spento correttamente - il filesystem root dovrebbe avere 1, mentre gli altri filesystem dovrebbero avere 2 (o 0 se non è necessario un controllo)

.

Per quanto riguarda le partizioni sul mio pc, bastava leggere nella firma  :Wink: 

root (hd0,6) infatti si riferisce alla partizione di boot (come giustamente ipotizzato da nick_spacca)

Dopo qualche tentativo, ho seguito il consiglio di randomaze, ed ora va tutto liscio. Però non mi spiego il perchè. Eppure mi è sembrato di aver seguito il manuale correttamente  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Grazie a tutti

Dimmy

----------

## Lestaat

 *Dimmy wrote:*   

> Grazie a tutti per l'interessamento.
> 
> luna80 mi ha consigliato di cambiare nel file fstab la linea "/dev/hda9 / ext3 noatime 0 1" con 0 0 finale. Ho provato questa strada (immaginando che comunque non mi portava da nessuna parte), e non ha funzionato - infatti nel manuale e' spiegato chiaramente che serve per determinare l'ordine in cui dovrebbero essere controllati i filesystem se il sistema non è stato spento correttamente - il filesystem root dovrebbe avere 1, mentre gli altri filesystem dovrebbero avere 2 (o 0 se non è necessario un controllo)
> 
> .
> ...

 

metti il tag risolto allora  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Dimmy wrote:*   

> Dopo qualche tentativo, ho seguito il consiglio di randomaze, ed ora va tutto liscio. Però non mi spiego il perchè. Eppure mi è sembrato di aver seguito il manuale correttamente  .

 

Beh, adesso hai una entry corretta (senza splashimage) e puoi farne un'altra per provare a sistemare lo splash  :Wink: 

Magari controlla che messaggi da prima dell'errore che hai incollato in questo post...

----------

## Dimmy

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Dimmy wrote:*   Dopo qualche tentativo, ho seguito il consiglio di randomaze, ed ora va tutto liscio. Però non mi spiego il perchè. Eppure mi è sembrato di aver seguito il manuale correttamente  . 
> 
> Beh, adesso hai una entry corretta (senza splashimage) e puoi farne un'altra per provare a sistemare lo splash 
> 
> Magari controlla che messaggi da prima dell'errore che hai incollato in questo post...

 

Scusami, ma purtroppo non ho capito niente   :Crying or Very sad:   Anche se è già qualche anno che sto cercando di usare Linux, per mancanza di tempo non riesco a studiarlo... in fin dei conti sono ancora un newbie.

Dimmy

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Dimmy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusami, ma purtroppo non ho capito niente    Anche se è già qualche anno che sto cercando di usare Linux, per mancanza di tempo non riesco a studiarlo... in fin dei conti sono ancora un newbie.
> 
> Dimmy

 

Non ti preoccupare, non ha detto nulla di particolare   :Wink:  ....

Ti ha detto semplicemente che ora che hai configurato per bene grub, TIENITI questa parte cosi' com'e', e aggiungine un'altra per fare le prove con lo stesso kernel ma provando ad attivare lo splash...per capirci:

```

#vim /boot/grub/menu.lst

(...)

title=Gentoo Linux 

root (hd0,6) 

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda9 vga=795

title=Gentoo Linux splash (TEST)

root (hd0,6)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda9 vga=795      <----- e giochi a cambiare 

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2                                                                                                                 <----- queste righe 

```

----------

## Cristian75

Salve. Ho appena installato la gentoo 2005.1.

Al boot mi si presenta un problemino:

>> Determining root device...

!! The root device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot() ::

Poi, digitando la partizione di root con : /dev/hda3 il sistema viene caricato correttamente.

ho anche letto alcuni post al riguardo su questo forum ma non ho risolto...

che possa essere stato quando ho dato grub-install? 

mi si sono verificate degli errori...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'fstab è a posto? non è che non l'hai configurato a dovere?

puoi postare anche la linea di avvio del kernel e le tue partizioni?

----------

## crisandbea

si credo che abbia ragione Ic3M4n, posta il tuo fstab, magari hai fatto qualche errore di configurazione lì, capita spesso di sbagliare nell'fstab, sapessi quante volte ho scazzato io   :Laughing:    ciao

----------

## BikE

Ti posto la parte relativa del mio grub.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title  Gentoo 2.6.9
> 
> root (hd0,2)
> ...

 

Posta comunque un 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/fstab && fdisk -l /dev/hda
> 
> 

 

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread... usiamo la ricerca la prossima volta   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cristian75

Ciao ragazzi grazie in anticipo per avermi risposto vi posto il tutto e grazie ancora 

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.18.4.1 2005/01/31 23:05:14 vapier Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda3               /               raiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc/openprom          openpromfs              defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

```
Disk /dev/hda: 20.5 GB, 20525137920 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2495 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               6          68      506047+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3              69        2495    19494877+  83  Linux
```

ops scusatemi mi ero dimenticato un pezzo  :Smile: 

oggi non sto bene

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
```

Edit gutter: Per favore usiamo i tag bbcode

----------

